# Legalitites w/selling soap



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

What legal issues could I possibly run into selling soap and where can I find out more? I think eventually we'd have to be a business legally for both selling goats and soap but I don't have a clue where to even start. :help


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The only legal issues with soap is that your label states the weight and your information. You don't have to list ingredients because it's soap. It is not a cosmetic unless you make it that way by making cosmetic claims (nourishing, moisturising, good for exzema...etc.) but once again the only label police around are other soapers. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

And if your going to sell outside your home you need a "Doing business as " license or tax id


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

You will have to have a ND sales tax permit to sell. Not a big deal, just apply for one, it doesn't cost anything. If you sell in various towns, each may have their own extra tax that you have to add to the sales tax. It's sooo dumb, but that is the way it is. so when you pay the sales tax either quarterly or at the end of the year, for example, Minot may have their extra tax, but Bismarck, Williston,Fargo, Grand Forks or any of the various little towns may have their own little tax on top of the state tax, so you have to add that to the form, so each town gets their "cut" We are in the country, so unless we are at a craft fair, we don't have to charge the extra sales tax. Like I said, it's so dumb and adds extra paperwork. Carolyn


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks...Carolyn, where do I apply for the sales tax permit??


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

State of North Dakota, Sales Tax Division. You could look in the phone book under state government, that might be the best thing to do. You will have to have a name. My old name was Sew What. Marisha registered her name as "My Crazy Mother and I". Carolyn


----------

